# Cohiba 1966



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

Does anyone know what the price point on these will be? All I can find is that they will only be offered in boxes of 10.


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

We will know for sure in just a few days...


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

bpegler said:


> We will know for sure in just a few days...


Yeah. I think i just read the same page that was posted today.. Hopefully not to ridiculously high..


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

My best guess is $600+ for a box. 

Save your pennies.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

I think I just saw them for 450.00


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

asmartbull said:


> I think I just saw them for 450.00




I'm out then.. Maybe I can sample one when I go to Cancun and visit that one store that has a few select locations...


----------



## aea6574 (Jun 5, 2009)

Sorry gents for not knowing about this.

Can someone let me know more about what these are and how many in a box?

Best regards, tony


----------



## ckay (May 10, 2010)

This year's EL, 10 to a box


----------



## aea6574 (Jun 5, 2009)

ckay said:


> This year's EL, 10 to a box


Thanks Chris, appreciate the information.

tony


----------



## TrippMc4 (Jan 22, 2010)

I've seen them for $450 a box as well. A little out of my price range.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

KcJason1 said:


> Does anyone know what the price point on these will be? All I can find is that they will only be offered in boxes of 10.


Right up there with the Be-hikes i am hearing around $500. We shall soon see!


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

A little info for those that are not sure what the Cohiba 1966 EL is about...

EDICION LIMITADA 2011 COHIBA 1966

from Habanos S.A.

*EDICION LIMITADA 2011 COHIBA 1966*​

Habanos s.a. presents the Second Edición Limitada 2011. Cohiba is one of the brands selected this year.
The arrival of this Edición Limitada to all markets worldwide is expected in the coming days.








The Ediciones Limitadas- Limited Editions- of Habanos* (D.O.P) are highly appreciated and awaited by the aficionados worldwide every year. They are characterized by vitolas that do not appear in the usual range of the brand portfolio, and which are distinguished by a careful selection of their leaves - wrapper, filler and binder- which have been aged for a period of at least 2 years. The dark wrapper dressing these Habanos coming from the top leaves of the Tapado - shade grown black Cuban tobacco plant- is another characteristic that identifies them.

The Ediciones Limitadas are made with the finest tobacco leaves coming from Vuelta Abajo* (D.O.P), Cuba.

The vitola selected in Cohiba in 2011 is:








Cohiba 1966 ((52 ring gauge x 166 mm in the length). This Edición Limitada commemorates the 45th anniversary of Cohiba, the flagship brand of Habanos, with an unique format specially selected for this occasion. These 10 Habanos have been made totally by hand using a selection of tobacco leaves from the plantations of San Juan y Martínez * (D.O.P) and San Luis* (D.O.P) in the Vuelta Abajo* (D.O.P) zone, Cuba, aged for a minimum of two years.








This Edición Limitada 2011 has been produced in a very small quantities. All the Habanos were made by expert rollers of Cuba in order to create this exquisite Habano for the most distinguished smokers.

This vitola will be available in the market in just one presentation, a layer (SBN) box of 10 units and the arrival to all outlets all over the world is expected in the next days.











Brand: Cohiba
Commercial name: Cohiba 1966
Factory name: Canonazo Especial
Measures: 46 ring gauge (20, 64 mm) x 166 mm in the length
Presentation: 10 unit in one layer SLB Box​
As others have said, one vendor currently has them in stock and ready for shipping at *$450.00* a box. Personally I'd wait a few months as I expect the prices to come down on these sticks.


----------



## harley33 (Mar 27, 2009)

TrippMc4 said:


> I've seen them for $450 a box as well. A little out of my price range.


I've seen that too.... Not sure I like the way they package things though...


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

Seems a little pricey. Imagine how many Cohiba Robustos or Esplendidos you can get for that money.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

I am looking at 2 wedding in the foreseeable future.
So I am not sure these will be on the docket.
That said, I bet they will be a great celebratory cigar!

I guess all those flowers really aren't necessary !


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

I couldn't enjoy a cigar that cost that much.

But I'm really happy for you guys who can!


----------



## jdfutureman (Sep 20, 2010)

asmartbull said:


> I am looking at 2 wedding in the foreseeable future.
> So I am not sure these will be on the docket.
> That said, I bet they will be a great celebratory cigar!
> 
> I guess all those flowers really aren't necessary !


Good luck cutting the flowers, Chics don't go for that.:mrgreen:


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

asmartbull said:


> *I am looking at 2 wedding in the foreseeable future.*
> So I am not sure these will be on the docket.
> That said, I bet they will be a great celebratory cigar!
> 
> I guess all those flowers really aren't necessary !


Will a divorce be in the middle? I don't think you should go with the first one in that case, the gifts aren't THAT good.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Man. I don't know what I would do with a $45 stick. Smoke it, I suppose, but I don't think I could enjoy it, I'd probably spend the whole time worried that I wasn't enjoying it as much as I should, or overanalyzing everything.


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Man. I don't know what I would do with a $45 stick. Smoke it, I suppose, but I don't think I could enjoy it, I'd probably spend the whole time worried that I wasn't enjoying it as much as I should, or overanalyzing everything.


I'm with you - I'm not sure how one cigar could ever match the enjoyment of 5 $9.00 cigars. Or even 9 $5.00 cigars when you figure in the 9 evenings vs. 1. But, that's why they say there's room for everyone in this hobby, right?


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Tritones said:


> I'm with you - I'm not sure how one cigar could ever match the enjoyment of 5 $9.00 cigars. Or even 9 $5.00 cigars when you figure in the 9 evenings vs. 1. But, that's why they say there's room for everyone in this hobby, right?


See, I think the experience of one $45 cigar could probably outweigh several $9 cigars, if you had an experienced palate, and if money wasn't an issue.

For example, if you could afford to spend $45 regularly on smokes, then I can see how experiencing one superb cigar could outweigh experiencing five decent cigars.

My problem is, I'm on an extremely tight budget, which I'm already over. So $45 for one experience is a lot of money, regardless of the experience - cigars, wine, scotch, whatever. I think I would just be so concerned about _needing _to enjoy the experience I wouldn't be able to relax and _actually _enjoy it.


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

Here's how this will work:

Several of us will buy boxes. David will buy 8. Pretty soon these will start circulating through MAW/PIFs and bombs.

Many who think they'll never try one will.

My guess is that these will be special.

Just hang in there guys.


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

bpegler said:


> David will buy 8 (boxes).


True or not (and it could go either way - he might buy 10), that's just funny right there!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

I don't know the only Be-hikes i ever smoked were gifted me! I can't bring myself to buy a box at that price! These are just as expensive so unless the price drops! I shall never smoke one unless one is gifted me! The chances are the later for me! As i think they will stay up in price like the Be- hikes!


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

bpegler said:


> Here's how this will work:
> 
> Several of us will buy boxes. David will buy 8. Pretty soon these will start circulating through MAW/PIFs and bombs.
> 
> ...


Heh...Christmas presents eh? LOL.



Tritones said:


> True or not (and it could go either way - he might buy 10), that's just funny right there!


Actually I was thinking 15, right in line with the Behike boxes. In fact, probably a good thing my 120qt cooler arrived Tuesday and it's in the "seasoning" process.


----------



## harley33 (Mar 27, 2009)

bpegler said:


> Here's how this will work:
> 
> Several of us will buy boxes. David will buy 8. Pretty soon these will start circulating through MAW/PIFs and bombs.
> 
> ...


That is why Puff is a great place!


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Like Kim Kardashian, very sexy but out of my league. Enjoy Gents!!


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

bpegler said:


> Here's how this will work:
> 
> Several of us will buy boxes. *David will buy 8*. Pretty soon these will start circulating through MAW/PIFs and bombs.
> 
> ...


I Lost... RG for you.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

So are we starting a pool on how many boxes David buys!
We all chip in the winner of the pool wins a box!:behindsofa:


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

scottw said:


> Like Kim Kardashian, very sexy but out of my league. Enjoy Gents!!


Hah! Great analogy. Might be out of your league, but anyone with a few dollars can have some!


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Hah! Great analogy. Might be out of your league, but anyone with a few dollars can have some!


Er...are you implying something about Kim?


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

sengjc said:


> Er...are you implying something about Kim?


Surely not...

However, I believe the value of the Cohiba 1966 would diminish if 114 other people had smoked on it first.

Just saying...


----------



## sligub (Apr 6, 2011)

bpegler said:


> Surely not...
> 
> However, I believe the value of the Cohiba 1966 would diminish if 114 other people had smoked on it first.
> 
> Just saying...


would it drop even more if somone put up a video of a black guy "smokin" it?


----------



## bdw1984 (May 6, 2009)

Heard a very disappointing review on these last night from a friend that I trust implicitly...


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

sligub said:


> would it drop even more if somone put up a video of a black guy "smokin" it?


Whoah brother, I wouldn't go there... :lol:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

bdw1984 said:


> Heard a very disappointing review on these last night from a friend that I trust implicitly...


I haven't heard anything great either!:noidea:


----------



## smokinpeace (Jan 28, 2010)

Anyone heard anything about the Ramon Allones Extra? I am excited for this one. I would love to hear if anyone has smoked one and what the price is expected to be.


----------



## TrippMc4 (Jan 22, 2010)

smokinpeace said:


> Anyone heard anything about the Ramon Allones Extra? I am excited for this one. I would love to hear if anyone has smoked one and what the price is expected to be.


Haven't heard much about them yet, but the only price I have seen so far is $297 for a box of 25. I'm looking forward to these too!


----------



## smokinpeace (Jan 28, 2010)

Thanks for the info Tripp. I was expecting them to be about $250 so that is not to far off.


----------

